# Alphabet Soup



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Hmmm...

One time someone took the time to explain this to me in the forums. I searched but could not find my answer. Could someone please breakdown the Alphabet soup used to described Nissan Vehicles. If you want to diverge into other manfacturers... please do.

Eg. 350Z= 3.5 liter engine

However, what does the Z mean? What do SX mean? What does NX, G35, Q45 mean???? Thanks.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Numbers typically refer engine size, but not always.

Letters are just marketing gimmicks.

Z28 is actually the order form line item for a particular Chevrolet option.

"S" implies sports. "SS" is GM-speak for Super Sports. "GTO" is literally Gran Turismo Omologato (homologation for Grand Touring race class): Ferrari was truthful, Pontiac was riding Ferrari's coattails.

"Z" implies ultimate. Also Nissan chassis code for all their Z-cars.

"NX" is just the marketing name for the B13-chassis coupe.
"G" is Nissan's marketing identifier for Infiniti sporty cars, like the G20 (P10/P11 chassis w/ 2 liter) and G35 (3.5 liter).
"Q" is Nissan market-speak for their big-bore luxo boat with the "45" refering to the 4.5-liter V-8.

BMW waffles back-and-forth with letters and numbers. The 3-Series chassis are identified by "Exx" with "xx" indicating a particular generation (E36, e.g.). Generally, they use engine size, but not always. 318 is 3-series w/ 1.8 liter engine. 323 is 3-series with 2.3 or 2.5 liter engine. Their "Z" series has zero correspendence with chassis generation or engine size.

Getting back to Ferrari, their number ID generally refers to a single cylinder's capacity in cubic centimeters. One exception is the 512 Boxer Berlinetta; that meant 5-liter V-12. Boxer is European for horizontally opposed. I don't recall what Berlinetta meant.

You have to read lots of magazines and books to find this stuff, there's no single source.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Someone once told me that the Nissan letter suffixes did mean something about fuel injection or something. It could just him blowing smoke to sound cool though. Thanks for "definitions."


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

suffixes go like this:

xx - Displacement

D - Dual Overhead cam
V - Variable Valve System (like VTEC), CVTC systems on newer cars aren't identified in the tagline, though...

E - Electronic Fuel Injection
i - fuel injection only

T - Turbo
TT - Twin Turbo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

S= carburated, K= supercharged

all the Z's and SX cars have been named after the engine size (200sx for the SR20 although the lower models have 1.6L)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

And the different versions of the Silvia 180sx, 200sx, 240sx refer to different engine sizes... only in the US do they use 200sx to refer to the Sunny/Sentra coupe.

Oh, by the way... SR20-M refers to the distributorless SR20... still trying to get one..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

so what does STA and GTS mean?

Exalta Sentra STA and Sentra GTS

also, any idea what QRV means? (Serena QR-V)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

STA and SLA mean "Super Tight A$$" and "Somewhat Lanky A$$"... I've got an STA...

GTS means Grand Touring Sport, no jokes there... except the fact that all the differences between the GTS and the regular Sentra are cosmetic... more to the point, the top-of-the-line EX models get 4 wheel ABS, while the GTS has drums.

QRV-R means Quest Recreational Vehicle R(acing), I suppose... though God only knows why Nissan does that... probably R because it has an SR20 instead of the GA16 they usually put in asian minivans, but WTF... The Mitsubishi Space Gear (old one) was RVR, and I'll be damned if I can figure that out...


----------

